# plastic bark for mounting orchid



## Hien (Jan 19, 2020)

today I saw at Ten-Shin garden (North Jersey orchid show)
an orchid mounted on a piece of tree bark, about 3" wide, 7 or 8" length, 3/16" thick , slightly curve, turn out it is a black plastic piece that imitate wood with all the rough surface and a small stump on it , holes too.
Does any one see something like this before or know who making them? (I believe it is Taiwanese product)
It would be much cleaner than wood , because it is not organic material,
there will be less black mold growing on it , and it will not rot .


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2020)

Interesting Hien. I grow many orchids on tree
bark and I've never seen mold or anything
else growing on it aside from the orchid. I
can't imagine why plastic would be better.
As a general rule, I avoid as much plastic
as I can.


----------



## Hien (Jan 19, 2020)

abax said:


> Interesting Hien. I grow many orchids on tree
> bark and I've never seen mold or anything
> else growing on it aside from the orchid. I
> can't imagine why plastic would be better.
> ...


I notice a lot of soot (black mold) came with, on the orchids' old wood mounts that I bought from sellers, I think mold could not be good for our health so switch to something non-organic (which feed the fungus/mold) maybe better


----------



## Hien (Jan 19, 2020)

Hien said:


> I notice a lot of soot (black mold) came with, on the orchids' old wood mounts that I bought from sellers, I think mold could not be good for our health so switch to something non-organic (which feed the fungus/mold) maybe better


----------



## Ray (Jan 20, 2020)

Hien - look into virgin cork bark slabs. They are light, the plants take tremendously to the texture, and I never had a single one grow mold.

Mold usually grows on wood that decomposes easily.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi Hien, I bought a species there that was mounted on the plastic fake bark. The roots don't seem to take hold so I transferred it to a tree fern plaque.


----------



## Hien (Jan 20, 2020)

hi Eric,
I think it maybe it, if you get the plant from Ten-shin,
however I remember the faked bark look very realistic,
with some nubs and holes in it as well, and the orchid did attach to the plastic bark .
would you mind tell me the name of the company who made it (I remember there is a trade mark on the back side of the plastic faked bark)
thanks


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 21, 2020)

it wouldnt hold any water, unlike bark/wood.


----------

